

Show HN: The Adventures of an IT Leader [pdf] - scraymer
https://csuglobal.blackboard.com/bbcswebdav/institution/FCC%20Content/csfiles/home_dir/externalFiles_20130401041211/library__xid-1005_5/Textbook%20Reserve__xid-13309_5/_SEU___xid-4743299_5/_SEU_ECM500__xid-4744622_5/Combined_SEU_ECM500-1_Mod1Reading1__xid-4743510_5-1.pdf
I read this a few years ago in university, Carleton University Bachelor of Commerce Information Systems Concentration. One of my favorite course material readings that I &#x27;had to read&#x27;.<p>I would recommend it to anyone who works in the IT world and especially to any new CIOs out there.<p>Edit: especially to any new and old* CIOs out there.
======
scraymer
I read this a few years ago in university, Carleton University Bachelor of
Commerce Information Systems Concentration. One of my favorite course material
readings that I 'had to read'. I would recommend it to anyone who works in the
IT world and especially to any new CIOs out there.

 _Edit: especially to any new_ and old* CIOs out there.

